# On freedom from oppression



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

editted


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

I?m not to ill judge you, I can understand from points of view why you were able to see this light. Regardless of our past, I like do care about you. So please? all I ask (and I know I?m not your father)? please be careful. )Hugs(.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I will tell you a story my high school art teacher told me in confidence.
It was a long time ago so I don't think she will mind.
She was married with 2 kids, but one night she just woke up looked at the clock and saw it was 12:05am, I suppose motherly instinct made her go and check on her kids. When she opened there door she saw a ball of blue/violet light hovering over her kids. She told me that she wasn't afraid of it though. The next day she received a phone call from a relative in London with the bad news that her brother had passed away at 12:05am Australian time. He had never seen the kids and was supposed to be coming over for a visit in the next month. She thinks the ball of light was him finally having a look at his sisters kids.

True story.

3098


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that...it's nice that she may have seen her brother again before he passed on. A little sad as well though.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Very cool Rozanne 8)

I'm jealous because I'm also very afraid of this awakening, but I know I don't need to be. Actually I had a strange experience the other day - I was sitting having a smoke on my balcony and I saw a light dancing on my shoulder out of the corner of my eye. I turned my head down to look at it but it disapeared. Every time I looked straight again I could see the light, but it wouldn't be there when I looked straight at it. I couldn't find anything that it was reflecting off either. Wierd 

But anyway, there's a lot of people who channel out there. Kryon is another interesting one to look into if you're into that sort of thing. I've tried channeling and its worked for me - got some really interesting information out of it too. Anyone can do it, really, its just a matter of relaxing enough and starting small (as with most of these things).

Anyway I'm kinda rambling but it sounds like you had an awesome experience. Just remember that doubt is healthy but ultimately if something helps you it doesn't really matter what the explanation is. It could be an Angel, it might not be, but if it helps you to believe it was, then that's all that matters


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

This is all very, very dangerous talk on a mental health forum. But....do as you must.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Okay Martin. I respect what you are saying and will leave it out.

I just thought I'd change this post, anyway, because the number of views was 66 and the number of replies 6. I'm not superstitous but I suppose I find these things sort of syncronous, strange, funny. I don't know. It just didn't seem right, so here, some more light to go into the thread, it was intended to be positive from the start. I hope I haven't offended or concerned people unnecessarily. Sorry if that is the case, I really don't intend or wish for people to get overly scared or drawn into spiritual matters. I guess I do believe, however, that it can be useful from time to time to turn to these thoughts as a possibility and to aid prayer/visualisations. It isn't a negative belief, but might seem too religious to some. Perhaps that is what makes you uncomfortable Martin?

You see, I find it ironic, cos the thought of some of the things you have written unnerve me.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Bah, I thought we started this forum so that we could talk about all the crazy stuff we wanted to and anyone who didn't want to read it didn't have to.

Kind of ironic censoring something in a post titled "Freedom from Oppression" though, don't you think 

I don't know Rozanne, it seems like you are still very afraid of Schizophrenia on account of your mother, which is understandable. Just know that as long as you stay afraid of it, it'll have power over you. I'm sure the condition has personal significance to you, but that doesn't mean you have to be the same as your mother.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

I believe Martin allowed Rozanne?s thread yet he just wanted to make us aware that some matters can really ill effect people?s recovery. He was being a good mod in my eyes.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

~Rozanne~ said:


> I just thought I'd change this post, anyway, because the number of views was 66 and the number of replies 6.


LOL :lol: Poor excuse. Do you always do as you are told? :lol:

Bailee


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I think we will have to agree to disagree on what really divides us Martin: philosophy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

~Rozanne~ said:


> I just thought I'd change this post, anyway, because the number of views was *66* and the number of replies *6*.


666 :shock: The Number of the Beast :lol:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

One other thing I would like to add is that in theory, all instrospective things one writes may be bad for someone with a mental illness. All excessive attention to thoughts and feelings may cause the person to turn inwards and lose touch with reality. Maybe I should delete my posts on archetypes and therapy? It might cause people to analyse themselves and their lives too much and have a psychological crisis over the reality of things. You know, this site isn't just a support site for the mentally distressed, it is a place where the introverted come together and share their ideas on religion and intuition. It's okay if it doesn't involve religion or esoteric thought, it seems. But it is alright if it involves drugs or non-religious use of intuition.

I'm not going to come on here and say that drugs are the answer to everything psychological or spiritual. And I don't see religion as a sure sign of mental illness, neither do I see the psychological as purely the result of neurons firing off - it has something to do with your emotions and interpersonal life. I believe that psychology is a too little understood subject which we could benefit from if only we knew how, that is why I am interested in the chakras.

Unfortunately, my core belief in the chakras make me more open to mysticism, beliefs - like seeing lights - regarded as unsound in a culture overflowing with archetypal imagery.

Girls go out on week nights with plastic angel wings pinned to their backs.
There are statues of angels and other religious imagery in every park and city centre, certainly every church. And I'm not saying that the angel lights are categorically angelic in origin. It could be hullucination. But it does seem a little strange that taking religious or spiritual life into your own hands is considered a sign of madness in a culture, but going to church and not having unusual experiences is considered normal.

I would like to know certain religious phenomena can be ignored outright.

Not to be a conspiracy theorist, but I think that people have a real problem with what they don't understand or what threatens their belief system in some way.

If there were angel beings, for instance, what implication might that have, and how can it be understood in the context of one's life purpose?

Perhaps it would make the person question life after death, or the existance of the spirit, as well as the body.

Sometimes I think this is just all too much information and possibility for people to really consider and digest because it means that their lives may not be as ordinary and bog-standard as they may previously have thought.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Rozanne - I wouldn't edit or delete your thread, or anyones, unless it was abusive. Just because I don't agree, doesn't mean you don't have the right to say what you think. Besides, I think I'm the only Atheist amoung the Mods and Rev, - the rest are raving religious lunatics, so I wouldn't dare. :lol:

All I meant to say was - I believe that talk of DP as 'enlightenment' or whatever is dangerous. Personally, I don't even think it's wise to have a religious forum on this site..but, there you go. By all means, philosophize away once you are well, but when you are in the grip of DP, it only makes things worse - trust me, I've been there. Anyway, how many 'spiritual' posts are there on this forum? Count 'em. Not many, I assure you. Most are quasi-philosophical musings or evangelising.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I would like to point out that I've never said depersonalisation was enlightenment.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

You know what I mean....you...you...you....naughty person. 8)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I am for the New Age of awareness, that is all I can say.

Depersonalisation is a disorder - one which has a psychological element I believe. Maybe some people don't have depersonalisation for psychological reasons. If that is the case, I'd be one of them, as both my parents had it.

But I still find it strongly influenced by the psychological. That's why I have an interest in kundalini and self-discovery.

I can't really stop my enthusiasm for self-awareness, as I feel it is really important.

In the words of Jung:
*
Unfortunately, a million zeros strung together do not make a one. *

By that he means that individuation is an important goal, collectively speaking. So I'm telling people to get off their butts and do some kind of meditation or exploration of the inner worlds that makes their life more meaningful. It's much better than taking drugs.

I never said depersonalisation is enlightenment - I don't know if I even believe in enlightenment as a terminal goal - but I believe in relative enlighenments, yes. We can be more enlightened if we address our psychological bodies, through the chakras.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> I am for the New Age of awareness,


What do you mean? What does you above quote really mean? And what are you attentions? New age what? Awareness of what exactly? It so goddam vague, and we are meant to sit up, prick up our ears, and listen. I don't get it. What is it you are saying? A fusion of the billion + 1 one different different New Age 'awareness?, most, if not all, are entirely contradicatory. Just like..........breath Martin, all realgion. That are not comaptiable, and as I predict, they will be at war with each other sooner than later.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Martin, 
How are you? 

Self-awareness is what I meant.

I'm for the process of individuation, which was Jung's vision of "self-actualisation". It is where you develop all aspects of your personality, individuation is meant to happen when you develop your least developed mental function.


----------

